# Epson 3600e 148" screen



## JamesGalindo (May 14, 2015)

I have 350 hours on this Epson 3600e
Colors are looking a lot better. Disney Wow disc calibrated. 

http://youtu.be/jpfijLiJCSI


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Good to hear! :T


----------



## Castaway52 (Jul 10, 2015)

Hi I am looking at also getting the Epson 3600e and painting a screen just about the size you have. I looked at your YouTube and it looks great. I was wondering if I could get the paint mix you used for the screen?
Thanks. 
Captn Jack...


----------



## Castaway52 (Jul 10, 2015)

Hi again.Like I said in the last reply I was wanting to get the Epson 3600E also..Just wondering if you are having any problems with the wi-fi as in fade out or any other problems. Or what problems you might of had.
Jack...


----------



## JamesGalindo (May 14, 2015)

Castaway52 said:


> Hi again.Like I said in the last reply I was wanting to get the Epson 3600E also..Just wondering if you are having any problems with the wi-fi as in fade out or any other problems. Or what problems you might of had.
> Jack...


I think you mean the wireless right?
If so I have not had any issues with it never goes out I get no lag. I have blocked the line of sight and nothing. 
Super bright.


----------



## JamesGalindo (May 14, 2015)

https://youtu.be/ncySS-k0CZY


----------



## JamesGalindo (May 14, 2015)

1. Rolled out Carl's ProWhite screen
Light sprayed 3m spray glue except around edges. Let dry over night. 12hrs. Still will be a little sticky. But won't glue permanent to anything. 
Rolled it back on the tube. 

2. Turned on pj's color pattern
Aligned the screen unrolled it at the same time using the tube adding pressure to stick on wall stapled edge sides and top/ bottom middle. 

3. Painted the screen with 1/4 inch nap roller with AZ Silver Grey 4 coats 

4. Painted wood strips on floor with AZ Black Pearl

5. Turned on pj's color Pattern aligned the boards and nailed them in 
Cut left over screen material from side of boards 

6. Painted rest of wall same color as boards AZ Black Pearl. 

7. Threw in Disney WoW Blu-ray Disc 
Calibrated to my likes. 
1. For cartoons 
2. For movies
3. For sports
4. For TV 
5. For dark movies


----------



## Castaway52 (Jul 10, 2015)

Yes I met the wireless one, and thanks for the paint mix.
Jack...


----------



## JamesGalindo (May 14, 2015)

https://youtu.be/jM4jn6PwEDY


----------



## JamesGalindo (May 14, 2015)

undefined said:


> http://youtu.be/jpfijLiJCSI





mechman said:


> Good to hear!





Castaway52 said:


> Hi I am looking at also getting the Epson 3600e and painting a screen just about the size you have. I looked at your YouTube and it looks great. I was wondering if I could get the paint mix you used for the screen?
> Thanks.
> Captn Jack...





Castaway52 said:


> Yes I met the wireless one, and thanks for the paint mix.
> Jack...


Jack asked also !


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

JamesGalindo said:


> Jack asked also !


As have I! So please share!


----------



## JamesGalindo (May 14, 2015)

Valspar pearl 
Also - valspar flat black in a quart

Behr silver screen
behr ultra white Flat 

Silver Grey Screen MIX

I mixed 1 gallon valspar pear and 1 quart Valspar Flat black 

1 quart of that mix and added 
1 quart Behr silver screen
And 8 oz Behr flat white

1/4 inch nap roller 
1st coat was behr silver alone
2nd 3rd and 4th coat was the mix

Thank you. 
Hopes this helps your situation.


----------

